# Nice even draw with good speeds, or optimum 8 and 9,5 Setups



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

So, my thinking is what does the most damage with 8 and 9,5 Steel. We'll see I guess 😁, so far I have to test
Snipersling 🟨 in .6.7and .8, Snipersling ⬛ in .6 and .7, Precise Gen3 .65, Sumeike .65, BSB White .75, and some red dragon I got an sample from, not sure yet what exact band that is. waiting right now on some 100% bands aswell as Caltic Catty Dark Destroyer to test.

Will try/test each band to its close to max ratio in stretch, like 90%.
Same pouches, distance, temperature wise I think will test this indoor. Already much things to consider as it is for now.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

You must be a strong guy. I'm not the weakest, but some of these bands will create a heavy pull. Keep us informed, I'm interested in the results.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

@tool I'll update this once I fully tested a band 🤟🏼.working on getting strong 😁


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing the results. My guess, which is just a guess that will be put to rest by real numbers, is that you will find that the lighter pulling bands will do very well with 8 and 9.5 ammo. For myself, I use 0.5, or 0.55 Precise 3rd, or 0.5 and 0.6 sniper yellow for these sizes of ammo. When testing with thicker bands I did not get any faster speeds, only heavier draw weights.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Try white BSB 0.55mm cut to 20/15mm with 8mm steel paired with a small oriental pouch for that ammo.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> Try white BSB 0.55mm cut to 20/15mm with 8mm steel paired with a small oriental pouch for that ammo.


Saw a lot of UK Guys rock that setup in the FB Hunting Group and Catapult Addicts. Might have to try that as well  

.75 BSB White with 9,5 steel is ruthless 😤💀.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Tried .6 SS🟨 with 25-15 taper just now, :6 for length with 8mm Steel. 

Might be a bit too much band, will lower to 23-18 or 22-12.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

tried an 50% taper and so far, did the most damage for me ! 
yesterday evening went for .6 Snipersling yellow, 24-12 with :6 for active. 

2 °C outside, FAST and damage wise I went straight through cans at 15m, waiting on my chrony still, but so far I can say noticeably faster then 25-15 taper. light pull, no hand slaps and seems like this temperature is still ok for snipersling.


----------

